# Abralon Sanding Pads



## crokett (Dec 15, 2014)

has anybody used these?

6 Sheet ABRALON Super Sanding Pad Kit: 180 to 4000 Grade at Penn State Industries

I am thinking about trying them. I like that they can be rinsed out, as opposed to having to toss good sandpaper so the dust from a darker pen doesn't mess up a lighter-colored one.


----------



## Monty (Dec 15, 2014)

Seems a bit expensive to me. I doubt they will last long enough to make up any difference in cost.


----------



## KenV (Dec 15, 2014)

David -- abralon is related to abranet abrasive but is on a foam backed sheet.

I use it with hand an power sanding for acrylics and built up finishes.  Final polishing and it is done.

I have not tried to run cost comparisons because I use it for handy operations and fast results.  I get consistent results quick and tend to use it wet.

I do let it dry and clean it with a toothbrush with the dust collector running.  

It is not my first choice to level CA finishes, but does polish them up nicely.

I normally begin using it about 360 grit and go to 4K


----------



## crokett (Dec 15, 2014)

Jim Burr said:


> No...no one here has ever used these...but don't blame me because you couldn't find it...that's just stupid
> 
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/abranet-any-reason-not-use-127578/
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/f28/how-do-you-finish-acrylics-127988/
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/sandpaper-127430/



First, I did do a search.  Second, the title of your first link is Abranet, not Abralon.  I was given Abranet as a gift 2 Christmases ago and need to replace it.   Third, the last 2 links also discussed Abranet, not Abralon, at least on the first 2 pages.  When I did my seearch I didn't read them past that.  The rest of the very long list of results searching for Abralon  did not mention it in the title of the thread or in the first few posts, so I skipped thouse. 

Thanks for the help though.


----------



## crokett (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks Ken.  I may hold off on it then.  I have some micromesh pads that I use wet for acrylics and when I do CA finishes on wood.   I don't sand wood wet.  The dust gets in the grain of the wood and is hard to get out.  It just seemed easier to keep 3 or 4 pads on hand than lots of sandpaper grits.


----------



## KenV (Dec 15, 2014)

It can be used dry -- just use a light touch and avoid heating it -- clean it often and the life is very good.

I have been using it instead of MM for the last 6 months of so because it is handy.  I have the backs that stick to Velcro and it fastens to the tool holder next to the lathe nicely.


----------



## bobleibo (Dec 15, 2014)

crokett said:


> Jim Burr said:
> 
> 
> > No...no one here has ever used these...but don't blame me because you couldn't find it...that's just stupid
> ...


 

_Don't EVER feel hesitant about asking a question. That is how most of learned many of the things we use today AND ARE HAPPY TO PASS THEM ALONG. Many times I have asked a question and had someone point me toward a previously written article or thread that I did not find. The difference was that they did it NICELY which I always appreciated and have always tried to pay it forward when I could. _
_Have a great day !!!!_


----------



## wwneko (Dec 15, 2014)

David,  I use Abralon often, on flat work for smoothing/rubbing out the finish, I pop it on a random orbit polisher or random orbit sander and go to town. I like it because it's foam backed and smooths over inperfections creating a really even sheen.  It's cutting properties are similar to abranet, as far as cutting fast and lasting a long time.  For pen turning I'd stick with abranet and micro mesh combo.


----------



## monty8867 (Dec 15, 2014)

Jim Burr,
Your response is not why I belong to this forum


----------



## avbill (Dec 15, 2014)

David,
check out this web site page at AZ Sil. :  Arizona Silhouette: Finishing Products


----------



## jsmithmarcus (Dec 15, 2014)

Another great response from Jim Burr!  Keep it up Jim you're all class!


----------



## steve worcester (Dec 23, 2014)

For bare wood, don't use Abralon, use Abranet or Mirka Gold, or whatever sandpaper is your choice.

Abralon is a great product in the right situation. If you are turning resin or stabilized blanks, works well, but the gaps in grits can be troublesome. Abralon is only available in 180,360, 500, 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000. So with wood, it jumps too far. You don't want to skip that much space in the grits. For sandpaper it would be more like 80,120,180,240, 320, 400, 600, 800, 1000. Those are in P grit like Mirka products are graded.

For CA finish, it would be fine, but somewhat of an overkill (overspend). 
Abranet only goes up to 1000, which is fine if you are using a polish after 1000. You could use Abralon 2K-4K afterwards with better results that polish only, but I would recommend wet sanding since it can be heat sensitive.

Under full disclosure, I am a Mirka dealer. And while I don't sell Abralon sheets, that price does seem quite expensive, I sell a 3"disk set of 360-4000 grit for $13. I find the 180 a bit of a waste when any sandpaper will do at that grit.

Although one of the benefits of Abralon is that since it is a different scratch pattern, you can sand to 400 with "normal" sandpaper and then hit it with 500 Abrasion and see all the scratched you have left behind, kind of revealing.


----------

